# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  يوم الطف ..

## شذى الزهراء

*من أقوال الاِمام ألحُسين (ع) .. يوم الطف ]..*


*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*


*السلام على ابا عبد الله الحسين وعلى الارواح التي حلت بفناء الحسين وآناخت برحله والمستشهدين بين يديه..*



*- ايها الناس .... ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم / قال من راى سلطانا جائرا مستحلا لحرام الله ناكثا عهده 
مخالفا لسنه رسول الله يعمل في عباده الله بالأثم والعدوان فلم يغير ماعلية بفعل ولا قول كان حقا على الله ان يدخله مدخله الا وان هؤلاء القوم لزموا طاعة الشيطان وتركو طاعة الرحمن واظهروا الفساد وعطلوا الحدود واستأثروا بالفئ واحلو حرام الله وحرموا حلاله..*
*


- لا بَيعةَ لِيَزيد ، شارب الخُمور ، وقاتِل النَّفس المحرَّمة..*

*

- مِثلِي لا يُبَايِعُ سِرّاً ، فإذا دعوتَ النَّاسَ إلى البَيعَة دَعوتَنا معَهُم فكان أمراً واحداً..**
*
*


- إنَّا أهل بيت النبوة ، ومعدن الرسالة ، ومختلف الملائكة ، بنا فَتح الله وبنا يختم ، ويزيد رجل شَاربُ الخُمورِ ، وقاتلُ النفس المحرَّمة ، مُعلنٌ بالفسق ، ومثلي لا يبايع مثله ، ولكن نصبح وتصبحون وننظر وتنظرون أيّنا أحَقّ بالخلافة*
*


- لَو لم يَكُن في الدنيا مَلجَأ ولا مَأوىً لَمَا بَايَعتُ يَزيد..*
*


- خَرجتُ لِطَلب الإصلاحِ في أُمَّة جَدِّي مُحَمَّد..*
*


- وإني لم أخرج أشِراً ولا بطراً ، ولا مُفسِداً ولا ظالماً ، وإنما خَرجتُ لطلب الإصلاح في أمة جَدِّي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله..*
*


- الحمد لله ، وما شاء الله ، ولا قوة إلاَّ بالله ، وصلَّى الله على رسوله : خُطَّ الموت على وِلد آدم مَخطَّ القِلادة على جِيد الفتاة ، وما أولهني إلى أسلافي اشتياق يعقوب إلى يوسف ، وخير لي مَصرع أنا لاقِيه ، كأني بأوصالي تُقطِّعها عُسلانِ الفلاة بَين النَّوَاويسِ وَكَربَلا ، فيملأنَّ منّي أكراشاً جوفاً ، وأجربة سغباً..*
 
*السلام على الخد التريب والجسم السليب ..السلام على من غسله دمه والتراب كافوره ونسج الريح اكفانه والقنا الخطية نعشه وفي قلوب من والآه قبره..**


اسـألكم خالص الدعاء..
م.ن ..الايميل.. 


*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين 

شذى الزهراء..

في ميزان أعمالك

----------


## ليلاس

*السسسلام على الحسين و على علي بن الحسين و على أولاد الحسين و على أصحااب الحسين*


*شاكرة طرح غاليتي*

*في ميزااان حسناااااتك*

*يعطيييييييييك العاااافية*

----------


## عنيده

السلام ع الحسين .. 

يا الله ارزقنا زياره الحسين في الدنيا و شفاعته في الاخره .. 

يعطيج العافيه اختي .. 

موفقه لكل خير  ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة...


جزاك الله يامولاي عنا وعن الإسلام خيراً يابن رسول الله...

لقد أصبح القرآن بعد فقدك مهجوراً...وبات الدين بقتلك موتورا وغدى الحق إذ قهرت مقهورا.....


السلام على الأجسام الشاحبات...السلام على النفوس المُختلسات..السلام على الرؤوس المُشالات..


السلام على نسوةِ البارزات ...



السلام عليك يامولاي أبداً مابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ولاجعله الله بآخر العهد مني ليارتكم ولافرق الله بيننا وبينكم طرفة عين أبدا...



غاليتي شذى ...بورك جهدكِ والعطاء..

وجزاك المولى وآجركِ على هذا التقديم الموفق .....


ذخيرة في ميزان أعمالك عند مليك مُقتدر يوم لاينفع مالٌ ولابنون إلا من اتى الله بقلبٍ سليم...)



رحم الله والديكِ....


موفقة مقضية حوائجكِ بمقام الحسين وبحقه..

دمتِ بعين المولى وبحصنه الحصين..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم..*
*اللهم ارزقنا زيارة الحسين وآله في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الآخرة ..*
*روح وريحان . ليلاس . عنيدة . دمعة على السطور*
*تسلموون  عزيزاتي على التواجد الرائع*
*ولاآعدمني الله طيب تواصلكن* 
*حماكن المولى من كل سوء*
*لكن خالص دعائي*

----------


## اصالة الشرق

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم..
اللهم ارزقنا زيارة الحسين وآله في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الآخرة ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن عدوهم..
اللهم ارزقنا زيارة الحسين وآله في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الآخرة ..*
*اصالة الشرق*
*شكرا لوجودكِ العطر*
*دمتي بوود*

----------

